# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  صراع مفتوح على لقب هداف أوروبا

## غسان

ينتظر محبو المستديرة بشغف رؤية الأهداف الغزيرة في كأس أوروبا 2008 التي تستضيفها النمسا وسويسرا من 7 إلى 29 حزيران/يونيو الحالي، وهذه المهمة كما هو معلوم ستكون منوطة بالمهاجمين الذين يستقطبون عادة الإعجاب الأكبر والتصفيق الحاد.

من هنا، سيكون الصراع على لقب الهداف متأججا وخصوصا في ظل وفرة الهدافين المعروفين على الساحة الأوروبية الذين سيكون عليهم فك شيفرة الدفاع وكسر ملل الخطط الدفاعية التي اعتادت الكثير من المنتخبات اعتمادها في البطولات الكبرى.

ويقف على رأس هؤلاء الهدافين الإسباني فرناندو توريس الذي سيكون عليه قيادة الجيل الجديد للمنتخب الاسباني بعد انتهاء عصر أفضل هداف في تاريخه قائد ريال مدريد راوول غونزاليز، كما أن مهمته الأساس ستكون انتشال اسبانيا من خيباتها المتكررة بحيث أنها اكتفت بلقب أوروبي وحيد عام 1964.

ويعد "ال نينيو" الفتى الذهبي للكرة الاسبانية، وهو أدهش الجميع في انكلترا بتسجيله 24 هدفا في الدوري الانكليزي الممتاز رغم انه يخوض موسمه الأول مع ليفربول، متخطيا حتى رقم هداف مانشستر يونايتد السابق الهولندي رود فان نيستلروي الذي استهل مسيرته مع "الشياطين الحمر" بتسجيله 23 هدفا في البطولة المحلية.

كما أن توريس لم يتأخر عن معادلة رقم روجر هانت احد لاعبي المنتخب الانكليزي الفائز بلقب كأس العالم عام 1966، عبر نجاحه في الوصول إلى الشباك في 8 مباريات متتالية على ملعب "انفيلد رود" الخاص بالفريق الأحمر.

ورغم أن "الحمر" لم ينجحوا في غنم أي لقب هذا الموسم فإن توريس سيدخل البطولة الأوروبية متنعما بالثقة التي يمنحه إياها المدرب الوطني لويس اراغونيس الذي لم يجد مشكلة في استبعاد راوول عن تشكيلته رغم تألق الأخير مع الفريق الملكي في الدوري المحلي الذي أحرز لقبه ودوري الأبطال على حد سواء، مبررا: "هناك العديد من اللاعبين الذين إذا احتسبت الدقائق التي لعبوها تكتشف أنهم سجلوا أهدافا أكثر من راوول ولم يدخلوا التشكيلة أيضا".

ويتوقع أن يشارك توريس في خط المقدمة مهاجم فالنسيا دافيد فيا بعدما شكلا ثنائيا مميزا في التصفيات المؤهلة إلى نهائيات البطولة القارية، وسيضاف إليهما هداف البطولة المحلية دانيال غويزا الذي سجل 27 هدفا لفريقه مايوركا هذا الموسم.


ومن الأسماء التي ينتظر أن تدخل المعركة الاستثنائية على لقب الهداف البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو الذي يمكن الجزم أنه كان النجم الأول لفريقه مانشستر يونايتد هذا الموسم مسجلا 41 هدفا في المسابقات المختلفة، إضافة إلى تتويجه هدافا للدوري برصيد 31 هدفا، وتحطيمه رقم الأسطورة الايرلندي جورج بست في عدد الأهداف التي سجلها لاعب جناح.

وتأمل ألمانيا أن يرتقي ثنائي بايرن ميونيخ لوكاس بودولسكي وميروسلاف كلوزه إلى مستوى التحدي مرة جديدة على الصعيد العالمي، وذلك بعد إحراز الأول جائزة أفضل لاعب شاب في مونديال 2006، والثاني لقب الهداف بتسجيله 5 أهداف.
إلا أن المفاجأة السارة قد تكون هداف شتوتغارت الموهوب ماريو غوميز الذي سجل 6 أهداف في 10 مباريات لعبها مع المنتخب الألماني حتى الآن، وهو ثاني هدافي الدوري المحلي ب19 هدفا، علما انه غاب لفترات لا بأس بها خلال الموسم بسبب الإصابة.

أما ناحية ايطاليا فسيكون الاعتماد على هداف آخر من بايرن هو لوكا طوني الذي أنهى الموسم على رأس هدافي "البوندسليغه" برصيد 24 هدفا، وهو الذي كان قد سجل هدفا حاسما لايطاليا في مرمى اسكتلندا ضمن للمنتخب الازرق بلوغ سويسرا والنمسا.

وتختلف الأمور ناحية فرنسا حيث يوجد العديد من الهدافين على رأسهم تييري هنري ونيكولا انيلكا، بيد أن الأنظار كلها ستتجه إلى هداف وبطل الدوري مع ليون كريم بنزيما صاحب 20 هدفا، وذلك في ظل غياب صاحب الهدف الذهبي الذي منح فرنسا اللقب على حساب ايطاليا عام 2000 دافيد تريزيغيه المبعد بقرار من قبل المدرب ريمون دومينيك.

----------


## sam7jon

البطوله لالمانيا 



وشكرا ع الموضوع

----------


## العالي عالي

اعتقد اني الصراع سوف يحصر بين توريس ورونالدو

----------

